# how much is this worth?



## choptop (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a vinyl set of Rimsky-Korsakow Scheherezade Suite Symphonique. i'm having trouble finding info on it. it has 4 records that say Columbia and 1 record that says Victor.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

You can't have a set of 4 vynyls for Sheherezade. All the piece takes only 1. You have discs of 78 RPM, and
I sure you that it don't worth a dime. Symphonic recordings on 78 RPM are worth only if they are from the 10s.to the 30s. Some very rare versions after that date are wanted, but never that arch-known piece.


----------

